# Grilled Asparagus



## smokestack32 (Jul 20, 2016)

I love grilling asaparagus. Throw it right over the some hot coals and char it up. I've tested a few different seasoning combos, but this is by far my favorite.

Drizzle EVOO 
Sprinkle with S & P 
Dust them with Williams Rib Tickler Rub 
Throw them on the grill and char them up a bit 
Move to the side and cover woth lid for 5-10 minutes













20160719_175240.jpg



__ smokestack32
__ Jul 20, 2016


















20160719_181708.jpg



__ smokestack32
__ Jul 20, 2016


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh man, that's the stuff!! Ya' KILLIN' me!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 20, 2016)

Love asparagus. Looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2016)

Excellent!

We usually just do EVOO and Kosher salt.

I like your idea better.

Al


----------



## lancep (Aug 19, 2016)

Grilled is the only way we eat asparagus. Simple and easy, brushed with olive oil and dusted with Tony's. Yum!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 19, 2016)

Love grilled asparagus. Like other fellows ...olive oil salt and pepper...most of the time. To make it a bit exotic sometimes I sprinkle them with sesame seeds. They go along. 

For a nice presentation you can use 2-3 skewers to build a nice asparagus raft.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 22, 2016)

It's one of the most versatile veggies out there. I got my 11 year old son (who hates anything green) to eat it just by saying it will make his pee stink.. It worked.

Grilled, roasted, steamed, wrapped in bacon, breaded.. the list goes on and on..


----------



## disco (Aug 22, 2016)

That looks darn tasty! I've never grilled asparagus.

Points for a new idea.

Disco


----------



## lancep (Aug 22, 2016)

Try it, it's so simple and one of our favorite sides for steak!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 22, 2016)

This is one of our household faves! But I just do a marinade in EVOO and Balsamic Vinegar, Salt and Pepper. That balsamic char is amazing! Its sweet, not vinegary! For a finishing touch, drizzle with a balsamic reduction. You can easily make your own reduction of some cheap store bought balsamic vinegar.... oh! Heaven!


----------

